# Rock Formations in Nature - Post your pics



## skinz180189 (14 Jul 2009)

Been out collecting stones, and snapped some phone shots (sorry for the poor quality) for inspiration...




































So I thought it would be a good idea to compile people's photos to help with future 'scapes.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jul 2009)

some very nice rock setups there!

Some from north wales rivers.

1 - F20/1.3 sec @ ISO-100




2 - F22/8 sec @ ISO-100 (stacked ND Filters and circ pol used)




3 ???




4 - F32 / 1/3rd sec - ISO-100




5 - F22/20 secs @ ISO-100 (ND8 filter and circ pol used)




6 - F22/3.2 sec @ ISO-100


----------



## skinz180189 (15 Jul 2009)

Those are great Stu, wish I'd had my DSLR with me. Keep adding people.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jul 2009)

Lovely pics guys.


----------



## Sye Davies (15 Jul 2009)

stunning shots stu,

how long was the shutter kept open to acheive the effect?


----------



## skinz180189 (15 Jul 2009)

Sye, 

From viewing the exif data, 3secs @ f22.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Jul 2009)

Same locations as Stue. We live in the same area.

















I have far to many to post.

Cheers.


----------



## skinz180189 (15 Jul 2009)

Lovely Graeme. I loved North Wales when I went. As for far too many to post, there can never be too many IMO!


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Jul 2009)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> stunning shots stu,
> 
> how long was the shutter kept open to acheive the effect?


thanks Sye.  Ive added the exif to the pictures 

Love the graded gravel on the first pic graeme and that fairy glen picture is swweeet


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Jul 2009)

Thanks Stue, that picture of the Fairy Glen made a full page apearance in PFK a few months back  8) 

This is the Fair Glen too, but looking down river.












Cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2009)

pick 2 from the last bunch has a lovely feel to it....the lens flare adds something. nice

you guys will be running PFK soon


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Jul 2009)

Great shots guys   I don't think I've got any, but I'll have a dig about...

Ah, the good ol' flikr account - Taken in the middle of Wales last year:


----------



## BigTom (16 Jul 2009)

Rocks! My favouritest thing ever to photograph   

Love that second shot of yours Stu.

I don't have the most 'natural' photographic style, so I hope you'll forgive me including these here:


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2009)

Tom, where do i sign into your fan club?   

wonderful images!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jul 2009)

the best photography i have seen ever on this thread!! I tried to get one going a few months back, but it never took off, it would be nice to get these 2 topics merged so hopefully it will continue building up a collection of images?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=4058


----------



## BigTom (16 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Tom, where do i sign into your fan club?
> 
> wonderful images!



Cheers   

Access to the EXCLUSIVE fan club can be acquired by sending a paypal donation of Â£100 or upwards (your discression) to my paypal address. As a BigTom Photography Phan, you will receive an EXCLUSIVE signed postcard, addressed to you personally, and possibly any other crap I have lying around


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2009)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Â£100 or upwards



mmm...would a pound suffice?  8) 

really, your photography is special.wonderful control of the camera and light.


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jul 2009)

amazing pictures tom, think the last one is my fav


----------

